# Hedgehog



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Met this little guy on my way too work at 4.30 this morning


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Awww I love hoggies!


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

*Amber* said:


> Awww I love hoggies!


You'd love my garden then as I've had regular visitors for a few years now.

Taken last night, enjoying the remnants of the *midnight supper* my cats had left



Taken a few days earlier



I'm now sure there's at least two of them as around 11.30pm a couple of nights back, I spotted the biggest hedgie I've ever seen at the side of my house. So big I thought it was a cat curled up asleep tho' it'd gone by the time I'd got my camera.

Ian


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Great pics. I have a big male in my garden every night. I looked after him since he was a tiny baby, over Winter indoors as he was too tiny to hibernate. He now lives under my girl's big wooden playhouse in the garden, and every night when I shut my chickens in, he's out there! I actually tripped over Spike one night! I thought, I knew my own garden well enough not to trip in the dark, but poor Spike was there, I think he rolled about 2 feet bless him! I felt really awful! :blush2:


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks 

I'm assuming it's at least the same family who have been calling so regularly. I know little about them tbh, so was more than a tad surprised to find out just how fast they can be when running 

Ian


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

He he, I know, they are really speedy aren't they?!!!

Hedgehogs are solitary, only coming together to mate, and the babies leave their mum after 5 - 6 weeks to fend for themselves.


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

Yep, they can certainly move when they want to :lol:

Ian


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

I had two hedgies visit me last night and at one point they were within 18 inches of each other. I tried to get a pic but using a camera at midnight is very much hit and hope, and sadly I missed.

Ian


----------

